# Burton [ak] 3L Hover Jacket upgrade n questions



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone using this jacket with pants combo?

I read it has a jacket to pant zip interface, wondering if that means its similar to the volcom L Gore-Tex zip tech..?

Currently running with the volcom pant jacket with zip tech and initially thought it was just a bit of a gimmick but must admit, i now love it and have found it killer.. however i have found myself in some shit conditions and wasn't 100% happy with how the 2L Gore-Tex held up in those testing conditions (still held up better than some of the other riders gear).

Is the Burton [ak] 3L Hover Jacket a worthy investment?
Does it zip into the pants like volcom zip tech?
Is there a notable difference between 2L and 3L Gore-Tex pro?
Is it worth checking out other brands that do 3L Gore-Tex pro like 
- Arc'teryx
- Norröna
- The North Face
And do you think they are worth it for the additional cost?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You should def check out other brands esp if you are spending that kind of money. Take a look at Arcteryx, i love them and their customer service.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Norrøna seems expensive as fuck and very hard to find but will check the others out!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

My 2 year old Burton AK Cyclic jacket and pants has the interface, but it is not a zipper like the Volcom.
3 loops link the jacket to the pants.
I assume the same applies to the Hover system, but that IS an assumption.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> My 2 year old Burton AK Cyclic jacket and pants has the interface, but it is not a zipper like the Volcom.
> 3 loops link the jacket to the pants.
> I assume the same applies to the Hover system, but that IS an assumption.


Thanks, how well does the system work?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I run Hover Jacket and Freebird bibs and never get wet or anything like that at all... Can't say enough about Burton stuff, I'm head to toe in it...

Burton had the zip for one or two seasons till Volcom enforced their patent on it and Burton had to resort back to snaps like the rest of the world... But with the bibs and snaps... Never had a single problem...


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

txb0115 said:


> I run Hover Jacket and Freebird bibs and never get wet or anything like that at all... Can't say enough about Burton stuff, I'm head to toe in it...
> 
> Burton had the zip for one or two seasons till Volcom enforced their patent on it and Burton had to resort back to snaps like the rest of the world... But with the bibs and snaps... Never had a single problem...


I was looking at that exact setup but then was wondering about the interface..
Any reason you went the hover jacket instead of the freebird jacket?


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Also with the bib, obviously your base layer would go under your shoulder straps but what about your mid layer like a tech hoody or fleece jumper? Over i guess? Or under as well?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Thanks, how well does the system work?


I've only used it once. Seems to work fine in terms of holding the jacket to the pants to prevent separation. The snow skirt has to be done up of course to prevent snow from getting under the jacket.

I bought the Volcom L jacket and pants at the end of last season and will be wearing them for the first time next week in Jackson Hole. I'm curious to see if it is more or less comfortable than the Burton gear.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I got a Volcom L jckt and a Stone jckt and sphere pants. Zip tech works, and works well.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Fiddsy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, how well does the system work?
> ...


I find it very comfortable, i have lost 6kgs and still dont need a belt because the ziptech holds it in place.
Tho last few trips ive added the belt just so my pants aren't hanging off my jacket so i can put the odd thing in my pant pockets..
Had a few solid wipeouts and no snow has got through into unwanted areas but my only complaint i had/have is a few times (mainly in Spring) we got rained out because the mercury didnt drop as expected and got drowned..
My legs and arms held up well and were dry but after about 3-5hours a lot of water had come down my neckline and also ended up wet along the zipline of the jacket..
Still on all occasions my gear held up better than the lads i was riding with.

As mentioned above, chasing premium gear to avoid situations like that in the future..
Besides, alwaye handy having a good second set of gear..


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Also with the bib, obviously your base layer would go under your shoulder straps but what about your mid layer like a tech hoody or fleece jumper? Over i guess? Or under as well?


Depends a little on how tight the bib part and the waist are cut. Generally I'd say mid-layers outside the bib and shoulder straps but on the Patagonia Super Alpines I can easily fit a fleece or puffy underneath.


----------

